
Gitlab Issue #20076: Fast-Forward Merge for Community Edition (needs Upvotes) - salzig
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/20076
======
salzig
Fast-Forward merge as Enterprise Edition feature is a shame.

Would love to see you help get attention on it.

~~~
jobvandervoort
This is a pretty good way to get us to listen.

